# HUDWAY.. somebody tried it?



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

I bump with this product.. seems like an interesting app..
Somebody tried it??
http://hudwayapp.com/


----------



## Zebbyz (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks pretty average to me ! Easy to test with a snapshot ... and it failed in my car... plus the phone skating all over the dash.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

interesting


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Tried it. Too distracting. Would rather use Waze on mount. Need more tuning, such as street name display or audio muting.


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

I've tried this app and others, but still haven't found an easy way to get the passenger's destination to the device that's on the dash and making it "go." 

If you try to use just one device, you'll pull your hair out between fares with the driver apps being backwards. It's hard enough to figure out where a request is from with that small portion of the map in the countdown circle, and just gets worse when trying to do it backwards. Reaching to accept is also less than ideal, and if you do any sort of multi-tasking/switching between apps - well...just try it and see how you like it lol


----------



## Cam11b (Dec 16, 2015)

If you search for HUDs, they're actually not priced too badly. Some are junk, but some others take care of flipping the image so they'll work with any app. 

The one app I DO use in hud-mode on a tablet from time to time - is Torque Pro with a bluetooth OBD-II interface. They work great and always logging data from my vehicle


----------

